# Losing chest feathers?



## narco911 (Feb 25, 2013)

My cockatiel Cheeto is about 10 years old, and his chest feathers have become ruffled and fluffy, instead of a solid coat like before. Other than that he seems completely healthy and happy. He doesn't seem to be molting, because there arent much loose feathers, and no new feathers coming in. I also never seen him pick his feathers out. Could this be due to his age?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's not very old in cockatiel age...they can live for much much longer than that. Is he picking at them? Are the missing feathers around his crop area?


----------



## narco911 (Feb 25, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> He's not very old in cockatiel age...they can live for much much longer than that. Is he picking at them? Are the missing feathers around his crop area?


I never seen him pick at them, and I have not noticed more than a usual amount of loose feathers at his hangout spots. It doesnt seem like the feathers are missing per se, but they are really fluffy starting around where the top of his wings are, al the way to the feet. 

Should i get a picture of it? It will have to be tomorrow cause he is asleep right now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes a picture would help immensely! Maybe he got into water or something and it roughed his feathers up.


----------



## narco911 (Feb 25, 2013)

http://imgur.com/tHRxMY1

Bad camera, so the pic is a bit blurry.


----------

